# gentoo dopo update problemi a raffica (xorg ati)

## darkice

ciao a tutti di nuovo

ho aggiornato il kernel dalla 3.2.1 alla 3.3.8 prima e 3.2.12 adesso, cercando invano una combinazione funzionante di xorg e ati-drivers che funzionasse.Prima funzionava e con la hd 3300 integrata nella scheda madre ero riuscito ad avere kde in hd e accelerazione 3d soddisfacente.per motivi di prestazioni pessime con il 3.2.1 ho aggiornato a sources più recenti ma è partito tutto.

cercando inutilmente di usare gli ati-drivers, sono giunto oggi all'estrema soluzione di usare i drivers open, che mi fanno schifo in quanto non mi permettono di settare la risoluzione di 1280x768, e se seleziono quelle disponibili (tra cui la 720p e la 1080p) il desktop risulta più grande dello schermo con ovvia ridotta usabilità e frustrazione del sottoscritto.

seguendo questa guida http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Radeon#Kernels_.3E.3D3.0.0

mi scontro nel punto in cui dice di selezionare il firmware corretto con qualcosa che a me non va, perchè non mi da una lista da cui scegliere ma una casella in cui inserire una stringa.se inserisco "radeon/R700_rlc.bin" e provo a compilare mi da errore "No rule to make target 'firmware/radeon/R700_rlc.bin', needed by 'firmware/radeon/R700_rlc.bin.gen.o'. Stop"

tra l'altro, avendo seguito i precedenti step della guida, ora mi ritrovo con il terminale all'avvio che è oltre i limiti dello schermo e usare il terminale per provare a risolvere i problemi sta diventando una dannazione.

chiedo aiuto a voi

----------

## darkice

sto usando il kernel 3.2.12, xorg-server-1.12.2, xorg-drivers-1.12,xf86-video-ati-6.14.4-r1,mesa-8.0.3

X funziona, ma se lancio glxinfo questo è l'output riguardo l'accelerazione

```
direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.4

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, 

    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_OML_swap_method, 

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, 

    GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, GLX_INTEL_swap_event

client glx vendor string: Mesa Project and SGI

...

 OpenGL renderer string: Software Rasterizer 

```

come risolvo questo problema?

----------

## darkice

mi basta anche un link ad una spiegazione da seguire, non pretendo un tutor XD

----------

## bi-andrea

Ciao darkice, non ho capito molto del tuo problema....

Adesso ti trovi un kernel aggiornato fatto da te o da genkernel?

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/genkernel.xml

Parlo per me ma penso che sia così, si pensa che non vede il pc un qualcosa e pensiamo al kernel, in parte è vero però ci sono dei moduli che dormono in /lib/modules/(versione kernel al boot)/.... 

questi moduli si possono caricare anche in un secondo tempo e permettono di vedere quelle cose che prima non vedevi senza compilarne uno.

http://oldsite.to.infn.it/groups/group4/mirror/linux/AppuntiLinux/AL-2.5.21.html

----------

## darkice

ciao

alla fine, leggendo diverse risposte anche in altri forum. ho cambiato driver.

sto usando il driver open, ma non ho accelerazione 3d.

questo il log di xorg se greppo "EE"

```

[   114.888] (EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module does not exist, 0)

```

----------

## darkice

mi sembra strano che mi dia quell'errore quando nel kernel la configurazione è questa

```

$ cat /boot/.config |grep VESA

CONFIG_FB_BOOT_VESA_SUPPORT=y

# CONFIG_FB_UVESA is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

```

----------

## darkice

ho risolto un pò tutti i problemi riguardo a certe cose che non avevo fatto bene nel kernel

tuttavia rimangono due problemi: glxinfo continua a dirmi che usa il Software Rasterizer e il terminale all'avvio è settato in fullhd, superando i margini dello schermo (che è fullhd, però non so perchè, col driver open supera i bordi mentre con quello closed, prima, non lo faceva). Sempre a causa del driver open devo usare il desktop a risoluzione 1280x1024 perchè se vado in 720p o 1080p mi supera i bordi.

help

----------

## darkice

provato l'unmask di mesa.niente da fare ancora.

noto un rallentamento in fase di boot quando carica il driver per il chip video, dicendo qualcosa riguardo

```
 [    1.764201] Switching to clocksource tsc

 
```

----------

## ago

non scrivere 15000 post di seguito, leggi le linee guida o sarai accompagnato da un grazioso ban  :Wink: 

----------

## darkice

 *ago wrote:*   

> non scrivere 15000 post di seguito, leggi le linee guida o sarai accompagnato da un grazioso ban 

 

chiedo scusa...è che vorrei risolvere, sono giorni che mi sbatto

----------

## darkice

ho aggiornato mesa e xf86-video-radeon all'ultima versione in tree ~amd64

funziona anche l'accelerazione 3d adesso

risolto..eccetto che vorrei velocizzare quella fase di boot di cui parlavo nell'ultimo post...nessuno sa niente?

----------

